# Snow Watch



## rudebhoy (Feb 26, 2018)

Heading out for a game shortly, it's just started snowing here on the NE coast. Hoping it comes to nothing, as looks like today is going to be the last round for the next week or so if the forecast is to be believed.

How's it looking in your neck of the woods?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Heading out for a game shortly, it's just started snowing here on the NE coast. Hoping it comes to nothing, as looks like today is going to be the last round for the next week or so if the forecast is to be believed.

How's it looking in your neck of the woods?
		
Click to expand...

not bad here at the moment, sunny earlier now looks a bit grey. Prob too cold for snow at the moment


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2018)

About 2 inches deep outside my front door which is about as far as I am going this week.
14 loaves of bread, 12 pints of milk and 3 sacks of potatoes stored away so I won't starve.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Heading out for a game shortly, it's just started snowing here on the NE coast. Hoping it comes to nothing, as looks like today is going to be the last round for the next week or so if the forecast is to be believed.

How's it looking in your neck of the woods?
		
Click to expand...

You are bonkers going out today . Good luck, that is dedication to the game.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, all the forecasts were showing snow showers between 7 and 10 this morning and it's been so bright I'm having to keep the curtains closed ......
Rule 4 - don't get me started on weather forecasters:rofl:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 26, 2018)

Pretty decent weather up in North Wales. It was -1at 8am but no frost on the car for the first time in 3 days. Hopefully we are going to miss the worst of it and my game at West Lancs on Friday will go ahead.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 26, 2018)

1 deg C at 0745 here in mid - west Scotland, we should miss the coming weather event. Love easterlies, always bring sunny and dry (if cold) weather to the west. Anything to get a break from mild wet windy Atlantic weather is good. Weather this weekend past was just perfect.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 26, 2018)

We have a decent covering today.

Both courses closed.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			1 deg C at 0745 here in mid - west Scotland, we should miss the coming weather event. Love easterlies, always bring sunny and dry (if cold) weather to the west. Anything to get a break from mild wet windy Atlantic weather is good. Weather this weekend past was just perfect.
		
Click to expand...

We are the opposite here, hate an easterly, always brings cold and often wet weather to Nairn. Where as a westerly much milder and due to the way the weather comes in always seams to miss The Course . on the  Whole Nairn is very dry and always get better weather than Inverness


----------



## IanM (Feb 26, 2018)

Clear blue skies in the hills above Chepstow, bright and sunny.   Mind you the wind will cut you in half!

Playing Porthcawl Winter Open tomorrow..... I will be wearing all the clothes I have!   (Think _Joey in Friends_!)


Edit: Then I get a text to say that Porthcawl have cancelled the event as much snow forecast tonight.   There will be a heatwave tomorrow now probably!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2018)

merest smattering - enough to make the ground slippery nothing more.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2018)

Just had 2 minutes worth.
Although I'm not sure 2 flakes per square metre qualifies...


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well, all the forecasts were showing snow showers between 7 and 10 this morning and it's been so bright I'm having to keep the curtains closed ......
Rule 4 - don't get me started on weather forecasters:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

it snowed an hour or so north of you, it snowed an hour south of you, pretty harsh expecting them to forecast the gap in the middle


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 26, 2018)

I played Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday in glorious weather. 

In preparation for my round on TOC this Thursday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2018)

coming down faster now in Surrey/Hants borders area - and looking at the clouds - they look like snow clouds...so maybe set in for a while


----------



## Neilds (Feb 26, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			not bad here at the moment, sunny earlier now looks a bit grey. Prob too cold for snow at the moment

Click to expand...

Does it ever get too cold for snow?  If it did, then how do they have snow in the Arctic, etc where it is much colder than here.  I think this is a myth


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 26, 2018)

Was the merest icing sugar like dusting in/around Ipswich at 7am this morning. Saw sod all around Colchester during my commute to work down the A12 but Brentwood seemed to have had about a centimeter.

Got a feeling that its not going to be as bad as predicted.


----------



## TXL (Feb 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Rule 4 - don't get me started on weather forecasters:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you like a job where you get paid loads for saying whatever you like and getting away with it :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Feb 26, 2018)

Neilds said:



			Does it ever get too cold for snow?  If it did, then how do they have snow in the Arctic, etc where it is much colder than here.  I think this is a myth
		
Click to expand...

Think you need high pressure for very cold weather. Snow and snow clouds are quite insulating but come via low pressure weather systems. High pressure means clear skies and dry, the clear skies is what allows the earth to cool and bring low low temperatures. Could be wrong though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are bonkers going out today . Good luck, that is dedication to the game.
		
Click to expand...

Just back, really enjoyed it. Had a few flurries, a couple of them quite heavy, but nothing sustained. Course was deserted, looked like everyone else who had booked a tee time this morning decided to give it a miss. More fool them, course was in decent nick, and no snow lying on the ground. 

Scored 35 points, and played a lot better than yesterday. Hoping to get back out later in the week, but realistically, can't see that happening, think we got lucky this morning.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2018)

Starting snowing on my way to work. I work in Old Street and it's been snowing on and off all day. Hasn't really settled because while it isn't snowing the sun has been out.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Just had a couple of days in the New Forest. Very cold at 1 degree but only seen about 10 snowflakes blowing in the wind.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 26, 2018)

A couple of snow flurries on the south coast but a few of us played all eighteen holes this morning. All main greens open,  they were so hard that no damage was being done.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2018)

Lovely here on the north coast of Devon. Nice 8 miler on Exmoor in prep for Saunton West on Thursday.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 26, 2018)

Had a lot of flurries since early this morning, but nothing of any duration that would cause the snow to lie, if the forecasters have it right then the heavier stuff arrives later this evening. Hope they are wrong and that we get nothing.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 26, 2018)

The flurries have just begun to get heavier in Surrey, still not really settling


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 26, 2018)

Still nowt here, temperature must have dropped a canny bit as you can see your breath while talking.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 26, 2018)

We (15 of us) started at 8 this morning and were finished by 11.30. There were a few flakes floating down but nothing serious. Our team won the money too! 

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Still nowt here, temperature must have dropped a canny bit as you can see your breath while talking.
		
Click to expand...

Shut the windows and put a sweater on.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 26, 2018)

The beach hut was bathed in sunshine all day, but just 25 deg too cold


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2018)

Car turned round to face road ready to leave for work at 05:30

Amber warning in place

Fun times!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2018)

Think we're be ok until Thursday and Friday. Not sure if the course will be open this weekend. Got mixed feelings about this as itching to try the new to me (but second hand although barely marked) but don't want to play on a frozen course especially as Saturday is a medal off the whites


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2018)

woke up to a dusting here today.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 27, 2018)

had a good couple of inches overnight, and it's still coming down. glad we got a game yesterday as it will be the last one for a while going by the forecast.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

Currently throwing it down, in the last half hour its completely covered the course.


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 27, 2018)

ukg3pxc said:



			I played Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday in glorious weather. 

In preparation for my round on TOC this Thursday 

Click to expand...

All St Andrews courses closed all day due to snow and frost. Can't imagine its going to get any better by Thursday. 

Hotel is booked and paid for. 

How is the west coast of Scotland looking?


----------



## user2010 (Feb 27, 2018)

Plenty came down last night/this morning South Manchester/Cheshire Area.:sbox:


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 27, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Plenty came down last night/this morning South Manchester/Cheshire Area.:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Yup! But strangely my course 12 miles away from me is open!!!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 27, 2018)

Mid Kent is very very white


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2018)

Apart from a 10 minute shower last evening which turned the grass vaguely white for a minute, we're still waiting.....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2018)

Must have just been a tiny amount of snow where I live (near Watford), there was a very thin layer on rooftops and cars this morning. Not much at all. They still cancelled my train though, just for a laugh I think.


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 27, 2018)

South Essex appears to be very tarmac coloured....barely dandruff in Brentwood.

I put a bag of spare clothes in the car, shovels, grit, blankets, just in case I get caught out.....didnt go home last night but stayed in a hotel close to work....feeling very short changed by the weather men.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2018)

Got about 3 to 4 inches here, about 3.5miles west of Newcastle.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2018)

No snow here, yet.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 27, 2018)

ukg3pxc said:



			All St Andrews courses closed all day due to snow and frost. Can't imagine its going to get any better by Thursday. 

Hotel is booked and paid for. 

*How is the west coast of Scotland looking?*

Click to expand...

Suspect you're asking about Ayrshire for links golf but as I'm further up the west coast, no sign of any weather here, another lovely sunny day. Met Office have us down for another sunny day tomorrow. Was 1 deg c when I left house at 0730 so cold and not expected to climb above 3c.


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Suspect you're asking about Ayrshire for links golf but as I'm further up the west coast, no sign of any weather here, another lovely sunny day. Met Office have us down for another sunny day tomorrow. Was 1 deg c when I left house at 0730 so cold and not expected to climb above 3c.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply

I'm looking for anywhere with an open course within a couple of hours of my hotel in St Andrews!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 27, 2018)

ukg3pxc said:



			Thanks for the reply

I'm looking for anywhere with an open course within a couple of hours of my hotel in St Andrews!
		
Click to expand...

Prestwick or Troon is 2.25 hrs away by google maps. Roughly same for loch Lomond area. Anything closer/inland will likely be snow affected.


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 27, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Prestwick or Troon is 2.25 hrs away by google maps. Roughly same for loch Lomond area. Anything closer/inland will likely be snow affected.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. I'll speak to my pal. we may end up heading for Ayrshire. We've nothing better to do!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 27, 2018)

Just a dusting here but WP closed but Enville was open - so I played at Enville.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2018)

All gone here by 10am and Nairn didn't have any at all. BBC Scotland weather stated an Amber Weather warning for Tomorrow, so maybe more to come.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2018)

Light dusting this afternoon and on temps. I reckon we'll be open tomorrow but with the forecast for Thursday afternoon, evening and Friday morning I can't see us being open over the weekend if the forecasts are to be believed. I hope they've over egged the prediction but I doubt it


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2018)

It had been melting most of the day, but has now frozen hard and we have more snow coming down. Roads including the A1(M) have patchy black ice, supposed to snow most of the night, so tomorrow will be interesting that are driving.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2018)

slight dusting overnight again and nice and sunny at the moment. More snow east of us though.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			It had been melting most of the day, but has now frozen hard and we have more snow coming down. Roads including the A1(M) have patchy black ice, supposed to snow most of the night, so tomorrow will be interesting that are driving.
		
Click to expand...

I almost didn't get home from Liverpool last night, the A69 from Corbridge towards Newcastle was treacherous and I had to make a few "dashes" up some hills to ensure I got to the top  
Was supposed to be in Mansfield today but the roads in the village are closed, no public transport and it's blizzard like at the minute so I'm watching tv.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 28, 2018)

Dumped it down here 

worked phoned me and said donâ€™t come in today, free day off.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2018)

It's bad where we are. Schools all closed so home with the kids (and the wife working from home too) game anyone? :ears:


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2018)

I "work" 30 mins walk away from where I live so can never ever stay off work. Snow everywhere!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			It's bad where we are. Schools all closed so home with the kids (and the wife working from home too) game anyone? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

They have schools in Lincolnshire ?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally had a very light dusting, not even enough to make it slippy...
Forecasts say we're going to get dumped on tomorrow though.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 28, 2018)

3-4 inches in Basildon - as I leave early for work, was only 15 mins later than usual, however, roads are treacherous!  Took Mrs 1.5hrs to get the wee man to nursery - the journey is usually 10mins!!  Basildon is gridlocked with people struggling to get up the steeper hills.  Looking forward to the the drive home - NOT.


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2018)

Basically none here.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I almost didn't get home from Liverpool last night, the A69 from Corbridge towards Newcastle was treacherous and I had to make a few "dashes" up some hills to ensure I got to the top  
Was supposed to be in Mansfield today but the roads in the village are closed, no public transport and it's blizzard like at the minute so I'm watching tv.
		
Click to expand...

Wor lass works in Longbenton, only 9 mile door to door, took her nearly an hour this morning, estate roads are crap and the A1 at 7 this morning was only moving at 25mph, must have snowed heavy after she went out as the drive where her car was now has another inch covering it.

My commute to work was a little easier if a little chilly, as the heating had not come on


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Finally had a very light dusting, not even enough to make it slippy...
Forecasts say we're going to get dumped on tomorrow though.
		
Click to expand...

Yup the south west, Wales and up into the midlands are going to get Storm Emma hitting the cold air and a lot of snow.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2018)

had another couple of inches last night. just back from walking the dogs, total blizzard conditions with some thunder and lightning thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Doh (Feb 28, 2018)

I can't see any golf being played on my course in Stockport any time soon. Will be next week at the earliest before any course in the area is open.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 28, 2018)

Road was covered in Havering when I left my house at 5

My mate has just asked me to work his late shift for him as his trains are having issues so Iâ€™m here until 20:30 tonight 

Least travel should be better than at 13:30 this afternoon


----------



## Reemul (Feb 28, 2018)

No snow here in Sunny Bournemouth, still too cold to play though. May get snow tomorrow and Friday


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2018)

[video=youtube;jxXbpHeIrUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxXbpHeIrUc[/video]


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 28, 2018)

I was in the local town yesterday (7 miles from home) which had a slight ten minute flurry which quickly melted. As I got to the outskirts of where I live they had had enough to settle  and set which is still here this morning. Tomorrow and Friday are predicted to be our bad days.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2018)

ukg3pxc said:



			All St Andrews courses closed all day due to snow and frost. Can't imagine its going to get any better by Thursday. 

Hotel is booked and paid for. 

How is the west coast of Scotland looking?
		
Click to expand...

White


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2018)

I checked out of the hotel in Southampton this morning, I am going to drive back to Monmouthshire sometime today... looks like the decent snow will happen overnight tonight..... work from home tomorrow and Friday.... no point in sitting in traffic queues or worse!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2018)

richart said:



			No snow here, yet.
		
Click to expand...

Still none here in southern Spain... #shortsRus


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2018)

Enough in Watford to close the course. That will be it for golf til next weekend, as tomorrow and Friday are meant to be worse.


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 28, 2018)

Andy said:



			White
		
Click to expand...

Ta


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2018)

ukg3pxc said:



			Ta



Click to expand...

Red weather warning has just been issued for the Central Tayside and Fife. Sounds grim. I wouldn't even be thinking about venturing out up there.

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?region=ta&date=2018-03-01&regionType=area


----------



## Slab (Feb 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Still none here in southern Spain... #shortsRus
		
Click to expand...

See I was showing empathy just not getting involved in this thread and you have to start things 

We had an extreme weather warning in place earlier today, the UV index rating reached 13.7 (which I understand is off the scale) Take shelter they said, don't look directly at the sand, skin and eyes may burn in a few minutes if not protected!

Not much panic buying but limes are running low for the Mojito's I'm told




Stay safe on the roads everyone


----------



## ukg3pxc (Feb 28, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Red weather warning has just been issued for the Central Tayside and Fife. Sounds grim. I wouldn't even be thinking about venturing out up there.

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?region=ta&date=2018-03-01&regionType=area

Click to expand...

thanks

just cancelled TOC and hotel although that's costing me a few quid

next available tee time for TOC is November


----------



## CliveW (Feb 28, 2018)

No golf, course under 4" (10 cms) today, so why not put things to good use?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2018)

I like that idea, I could use my S7 remote, and stay indoors.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2018)

Do you have snow chains?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2018)

Had a couple of white outs this morning, thankfully it is the polystyrene type snow and very small flakes, if they get bigger we'll definitely see the snow depth increase a lot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2018)

We have about 4 inches in central Scotland ATM,  seemingly lots more on its way mid afternoon.

 We have a first ever RED weather warning issued.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			We have about 4 inches in central Scotland ATM,  seemingly lots more on its way mid afternoon.

 We have a first ever RED weather warning issued.
		
Click to expand...

That's just a normal day in Scotland though isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 28, 2018)

Both cumbrian ski lifts not accessible despite plenty of snow on the hills. Many minor roads closed.
Suspect there is not much golf getting played at present.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's just a normal day in Scotland though isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

6 inches is below normal in Scotland


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 28, 2018)

I was considering a game today but after an intended walk to the shops I turned round, went back home and got the snood out of the draw. When I got home again all ideas of a game to day went out of my mind. The chilling effect of the wind was absolutely as forecast.


----------



## Piece (Feb 28, 2018)

Very, very little snow here. Polystyrene like only. Lovely fresh blue sky and chilly at -2 deg.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2018)

We've been having snow showers all day but all it's done is melted and dampened the roads and pavements
With a windchill approaching -7, somewhat surprisingly, it's freezing...just went out to the car and had to pull really hard as the moisture had frozen the door..
Gritters will be out in 2 hours time


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2018)

still no sign of any here today, The slight flurry from overnight has now melted and its a nice sunny afternoon. was due to be going to a Mizuno demo day at Fairways, but the guy was driving up from Cumbernauld and didn't fancy it


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 28, 2018)

Woke up with the whole place covered in snow, very dry and powdery.  Set off and travelled from Glasgow to Edinburgh.  Heavy in some places but perfectly driveable on the main roads.  Travelled back via the golf club and took these photos. 



Snow is coming down really heavy now.  I think I got back just in time.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 28, 2018)

Got about an inch and a half now from the snow showers.

Amazingly course is open !!!!  :rofl:

https://twitter.com/sgc_members/sta...http://www.shifnalgolfclub.com/newsindex.aspx


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Got about an inch and a half now from the snow showers.

Amazingly course is open !!!!  :rofl:

https://twitter.com/sgc_members/sta...http://www.shifnalgolfclub.com/newsindex.aspx

Click to expand...

funny enough i just walked across Torvean on the way back from walking the dogs. quite a few guys out playing. my it is cold though...


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2018)

From 3 till around 4 it tanked it down mix of big flakes and polystyrene, coming down heavy again now.

Took the barin to work at the Metrocentre, never seen the A1 as covered and as quiet as it was a 5, needless to say the bairn came straight home the Metrocentre is shutting at 6.

One small hill into the estate, steep enough that on a dry day in neutral the car could reach 35 at the bottom from a standing start, covered in snow, the numb nuts in front decided to go down quick lost it fish tailed into the kerb, just missed a couple of parked cars, then as he turned right lost it again rear end hitting the kerb.

I took is sensibly, what with the bairn and wor lass in the car, it was first gear, no braking and even then I felt the car slide a little.

Definitely working from home tomorrow and if this keeps up I imagine so will a few others.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2018)

We had more overnight than predicted so course closed today. The big snow fall is due tomorrow into Friday and can't see me playing again for a while. More worried about the journey from work tomorrow and back in on Friday than getting my golfing fix at the weekend


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 28, 2018)

The couple of inches that fell on Tuesday had melted within 3 - 4 hours and the light snow showers today did not stick. I was hopeful that West Lancs would also be pretty similar but it looks like it's closed until at least Monday so work looks to be on the cards on Friday instead of golf.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 28, 2018)

Blowing a gale now and large hailstones coming down the chimney hissing and spitting in the coal fire driving the dogs crazy.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2018)

Forecasts have changed and it looks like we're unlikely to get much more here.
Very light coverage but still enough to close courses
Might get a game next week after all&#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Forecasts have changed and it looks like we're unlikely to get much more here.
Very light coverage but still enough to close courses
*Might get a game next week after all&#128077;*

Click to expand...

Not looking at the amount of snow on the hills around Whipsnade this morning as i was driving into work and it was snowing again


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2018)

Going to be positively tropical from Sunday..&#128514;


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2018)

13" in my back garden and the pavement outside was over my knees. Bootiful.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 1, 2018)

Red Warning here in the Central Belt.  It looks lovely but can't go anywhere.  
I think my golf lesson tonight will be cancelled. :fore:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2018)

no snow here, cold though. -7 last night


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2018)

Best thing about snow yesterday was i stayed at work all day to help a mate so nipped Tesco to get lunch

Bumped into beeeeeeeeeef

Said hello 

Made my day


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2018)

-6 in Watford this moring. More snow too. Getting fed up with clearing my drive.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 1, 2018)

-1 but clear and dry again, havent even seen a snowflake so far, forecast dry and cool for next 10 days too, my firewood stacks are drying nicely with such low humidity. Keep the easterlies coming please.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Forecasts have changed and it looks like we're unlikely to get much more here.
Very light coverage but still enough to close courses
Might get a game next week after all&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Scratch that.!
My faith in weather forecasters takes another tumble.
We're submerging in the white stuff that was forecast last night but not this morning...
Why change it? You had it right..!?
Peasants...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2018)

I smiled last night. I was going to go out for a game yesterday and it was only in the evening when I looked at the club's website to see that the course had been closed in the morning.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2018)

My daughter has been having a 'telephone fight' with her tutor over the past couple of days about going in to college today (round trip of about 120 miles). 

We went to a 'red warning' this morning so I hope her tutor realises just how big the difference is between us and Bath. They even cancelled all trains this morning.

Luckily many  of the students who live outside of Bath got together and all agreed not to go in.


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2018)

Came home last night, working from home today and tomorrow..... got Skype and IM etc... no prob.  Glad I did , not much going in and out of here today

AM I REALLY going up to Siloth/Turnberry in 2 weeks?????   Feels a long way away!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2018)

IanM said:



			AM I REALLY going up to Siloth/Turnberry in 2 weeks?????   Feels a long way away!
		
Click to expand...

I know! I am doing some serious praying right now


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 1, 2018)

The beach hut has icicles hanging from it but no snow. YET.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2018)

Saunton cancelled, not a drop of the white stuff to be seen and a red alert in the SW.  The panic over the UK because people have forgotten how to drive in snow and walk when required.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2018)

Inch or so Surrey/Hants borders and not snowing at the moment.  But breezy and so bleedin' cold.  Heavier snow forecast coming up our way from the south later today.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2018)

My plans for tomorrow are basically done for. We booked the day off a while back with the intention to have a round of golf, but that won't happen now. As a back-up plan we thought we'd go to Top Golf in Watford, but that's currently closed as well. No idea what we're going to do now. Suggested going to Junkyard Golf in London just to do something golf-related but it's a bit of a long round trip! Any ideas??


----------



## User62651 (Mar 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			My plans for tomorrow are basically done for. We booked the day off a while back with the intention to have a round of golf, but that won't happen now. As a back-up plan we thought we'd go to Top Golf in Watford, but that's currently closed as well. No idea what we're going to do now. Suggested going to Junkyard Golf in London just to do something golf-related but it's a bit of a long round trip! Any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

It's got pub written all over it!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			It's got pub written all over it!
		
Click to expand...

Idea of the day


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			It's got pub written all over it!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I'm out with the missus in the evening so can't really get smashed all day.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sadly I'm out with the missus in the evening so can't really get smashed all day.
		
Click to expand...

Include her in the all day sesh......silly.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Include her in the all day sesh......silly.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you haven't met my missus


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 1, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know! I am doing some serious praying right now 

Click to expand...

Me too, been watching the snow all day


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 1, 2018)

It's been amazing here. We live on the leeward side of a hill and the wind has been drifting the snow off the hills behind us into our road. Periods of complete whiteout following by sunshine, it's very pretty but we're starting to get a little bit of cabin fever.

Had a good laugh yesterday morning. Opened the curtains first thing and didn't think it looked too bad, just as I was thinking that one of our neighbours slid past down the hill going sideways in his Maserati. I helped dig him out and abandoned any thought of getting my humble Panda anywhere.

It's time like this when I miss the 4x4's I used to tinker with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2018)

Course closed, range closed. Thank heavens for the puttout. Lying quite heavy in places and I can't see it thawing and worried what the wind will be doing on the course in terms of drifting. Been quite heavy in Reading at times today, and a lot forecast for tonight and not looking forward to the journey in tomorrow morning. Funnily enough, the simulator at my local range is fully booked for Saturday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2018)

We are now getting some seriously heavy snow and its in for a while.
The weather forecasters really got this drastically wrong.
Moving house tomorrow supposedly.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			We are now getting some seriously heavy snow and its in for a while.
The weather forecasters really got this drastically wrong.
Moving house tomorrow supposedly.
		
Click to expand...

?? This was forecast at least 10 days ago Tony and Countryfile forecast on Sunday had it pretty much to the hour for today . Hope house move goes well for you :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			My plans for tomorrow are basically done for. We booked the day off a while back with the intention to have a round of golf, but that won't happen now. As a back-up plan we thought we'd go to Top Golf in Watford, but that's currently closed as well. No idea what we're going to do now. Suggested going to Junkyard Golf in London just to do something golf-related but it's a bit of a long round trip! Any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

My mate raves about the golf sim near him in mill hill... indoor. Â£10 per person per hour I think maybe more but means u can play a round of golf inside


----------



## IainP (Mar 1, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Saunton cancelled, not a drop of the white stuff to be seen and a red alert in the SW.  The panic over the UK because people have forgotten how to drive in snow and walk when required.
		
Click to expand...

Bad luck. Wonder if some has now arrived or will this evening?


----------



## matt71 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ruddy snow is a pain in backside . 

Had to cancel a birthday trip for my missus and me to Hoylake tomoz, hotel and everything


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2018)

Some of the worse driving and basic weather conditions I've been out in I think, and considering where I've been around the world, that's saying something!

I had an early drop at 8am to Solihull and it was all clear although bitterly cold.  I then collected out of Leicester and delivered to Manchester (Prestwich), the M1 northbound was starting to get some snow but was running OK, then as I crossed the A50 to pick up the M6 it was very evident as I was going north west the weather was closing in quickly.

As I left the M6 which for once I flew through the road works, all kind of crap started to happen.  News of most of the main motorways or A roads in and around Manchester were closed due to accidents or close to closing due to severe snow and winds so I had to do some serious detours.

After delivering to Prestwich I then had a collection out of Burnley to take back to Solihull.  With more road closures I had to attempt the A56 which was the scariest thing I've driven up, the snow blowing off the hills & fields engulfed the van in seconds and the road was almost impossible to drive up, so many high powered cars with rear wheel drive and no handbrakes were having to be abandoned, but passing them was a task in it's own right!

Got to Burnley and again so many lorries stuck that couldn't get up (or was too risky to come down) the steep hills all around the area.  Got my collection then got on the M65 which had snow again blowing off the hills that if you didn't notice the foggy blizzard like clouds in the distance, you would hit a sheet of snow 3m wide and quite deep strewn across all 3 lanes like a dangerous white icy stripe, the winds were crazy strong and if you didn't notice this hazard, you'd be offski!!

I got back to Solihull were I started at 8am some 11 hours later and it was completely snowed in all over and gridlocked everywhere, a hugely different scenario to how it looked in the morning.

I'm not risking anything south today, or east, or west and definitely not north, so........I think I might take the day off  unless someone dangles a really big juicy carrot oo:

#VictimOfTheBeast


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Freezing rain during the night on top of the snow. The whole of Weymouth is a giant ice rink. Rain drops are frozen solid to the windows.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2018)

I blame my Mum...
She's been saying for years it's about time we had a proper Winter....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2018)

Iâ€™m stuck in Paris. Over here for work and meant to be going home yesterday. Got on a flight for today but then it was cancelled too. Canâ€™t get on a flight tomorrow so coming home Sunday evening! Hopefully!!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2018)

At least all this cold weather will have killed off all the bugs and beasties.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 2, 2018)

Having been based in Germany for most of my time the only thing that is highlighted here is how unprepared we are to deal with snow. Perhaps it's because it's a once in a blue moon event and we arnt willing to spend money to deal with it.

The worst bit is the complete lack of communication and mobile assistance for those trapped for which there is know excuse. 

This country always reacts to slow with no preperation or real planning.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2018)

Took HiD to work at Stoke Hospital at 6am and many thanks to the farmer for clearing the road otherwise would not have made it. Plenty of drifting on the A519, down to one lane at times but passable. Took an hour and back home safely, for noe need to pick up at 8 tonight !!
Now where's my porridge ?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Having been based in Germany for most of my time the only thing that is highlighted here is how unprepared we are to deal with snow. Perhaps it's because it's a once in a blue moon event and we arnt willing to spend money to deal with it.

The worst bit is the complete lack of communication and mobile assistance for those trapped for which there is know excuse. 

This country always reacts to slow with no preperation or real planning.
		
Click to expand...

Highland Council used to be very well prepared up until about 5 years ago. Mainly budget cut backs, even the trunk roads were pretty good.

With the council a lot of the snow plow vehicles were coming to the end of there lives so, they didn't replace as many. also they had a load of guys who worked for the parks dept and during winter they drove the extra SP and did the pavement gritting and clearing. they put grass cutting out to tender and laid most off or moved them to other less flexible jobs. so no there are none of these guys to call on when we do get a load of snow. Which at the moment we don't Inverness is clear. Though not up north or East of here. The main road up here the A9 used to be well cleared and gritted, not so much now though, for sim reasons. 

I  worked for a small publishing company for a couple of years which was in Carrbridge 25 miles away which is close to Aviemore. They get a lot of snow up there and i never failed to get to work once in those two years. on many occasions i was the only one in when people who lived maybe a couple of miles away couldn't. I'm not sure this would be the case anymore


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 2, 2018)

No snow overnight, but no sign of it shifting either.

Course closed over the w/e, next inspection Monday morning, hopefully will be getting better by then!


----------



## CliveW (Mar 2, 2018)

The problem here is the type of snow and the wind. It is so dry that it doesn't settle and the winds are lifting it off the fields and forming drifts on the roads. Where I live it is extremely flat and yesterday I spent most of the day clearing the road with a JCB, some parts of the road there was hardly any snow cover and others, the drifts were three feet deep, but almost as soon as I had cleared it, the snow closed in again. At one point I came across a 4WD that had hit a drift so hard that it had broken the steering rack leaving it stranded in the ditch. A recovery truck had come out to collect it and it in turn got stuck by going in to the ditch so another had to be called for. By the time it arrived the 4WD was completely covered by drifting snow. As far as I know they are still there this morning!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2018)

This tickled old Fragger


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 2, 2018)

Not good for our region. We made the National News.

The main road to the West (A303) became blocked yesterday afternoon and drivers have been stuck on it all night. A long section of it, just after where I live, has been closed and looks to remain closed for the foreseeable time.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Having been based in Germany for most of my time the only thing that is highlighted here is how unprepared we are to deal with snow. Perhaps it's because it's a once in a blue moon event and we arnt willing to spend money to deal with it.

This country always reacts to slow with no preperation or real planning.
		
Click to expand...

Therein lies the problem. Where I have lived for more than 30 years we have only had snow about 5 times in that time, last time being 2010, the lying snow has normally gone within less than a week sometimes just a couple of days.

The local and county council are very prepared to lay down grit, which has been going on all week, but there only so many roads they can do within the time and grit would simply not work in the conditions we had yesterday.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2018)

More snow now plus that wonderful thing that is freezing rain.
Ice rinks rule....


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2018)

Hasn't stopped snowing in Monmouthshire since early yesterday.  The freezing gale force winds have at least dropped to "very windy!"


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2018)

Quite odd listening to and seeing on tv the crazy weather elsewhere when we have nothing, a skiff overnight that is gone now. Very chilly wind though.

Good to see a bit of Dunkirk spirit going on with ordinary folks taking food and water to stranded motorists, fair play to these kind people. 
You do have to wonder however why so many people choose to ignore warnings and head out in vehicles anyway, then get stuck for 10 hours, act surprised and some even rant about this, that and the next thing when ultimately they chose to ignore sound advice.........madness imo.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2018)

Currently 2hrs of non-stop snow which is getting heavier and heavier and the forecast is it will continue well into the night!


----------



## Dasit (Mar 2, 2018)

Snowing heavy in London now.


I got my feet up, plenty of supplies in and as long as Sky golf keeps working I am in and happy for the weekend



Wish more people would be sensible and stay in, unless it is absolutely necessary should not be taking long trips, end up clogging up the roads and stretching emergency services when things go wrong.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 2, 2018)

Freezing rain

It was interesting watching the rain last night because I swear you could actually see it turn to ice the second it hit the snow.

I made a brief excursion in to my garden this afternoon and the top half an inch was just a sheet of ice.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2018)

Had to defrost the condensate pipe from the boiler this morning, but otherwise we have a slow thaw on the go, hopefully by Monday we should =have some semblance of normality again. Most of the main roads around here are clear A1(M) and the A69 for a good few miles, but go up passed Morpeth on the A1 and you're hitting road closures.

Lets get the thaw going, I see the forecast for down south is double figures for next week, so next we'll all be hearing all about the floods.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 2, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Freezing rain

It was interesting watching the rain last night because I swear you could actually see it turn to ice the second it hit the snow.

I made a brief excursion in to my garden this afternoon and the top half an inch was just a sheet of ice.
		
Click to expand...

Our cats are the only things to have ventured outside to day. They had two minutes of gingerly skidding around before they came back inside. 

Even the gravel path is a sheet of ice. It looks like the gravel has been encased in a layer of clear resin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2018)

Heavy snow mid afternoon in Berkshire but the roads in the main much better than yesterday. The side roads were slushy and so a bit slippery in places but the A329M was fine. In the estate it was a different matter. Snow falling on top of frozen snow from yesterday may the final stretch risky. Safe journey to those still out and needing to travel and be careful this weekend. Not sure I'll be venturing far as the range is apparently closed and the course might be a tad out of commission for the foreseeable


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2018)

Serious cabin fever here but so bleak I'm not keen to break cover! Out twice today - once with the dogs who seem to love it and can't get enough...need to keep their chins clear of icicles though! Then a trudge to the village store for essentials - milk, bread and chocolate.

Just enough snow to make it tricky and windchill worse than I've ever known it. Hoping the forecast for Sunday to get above zero is correct.

Good news is we are meant to get the late oil delivery tomorrow - "weather permitting"!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2018)

This weather is horrible

My neighbour is a 87 year old women 
Chapped her door to make sure she was ok

I Asked her if she needed anything from the shop 
She said bread and milk

So Gave her my list

No point in both us going out in this weather


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This weather is horrible

My neighbour is a 87 year old women 
Chapped her door to make sure she was ok

I Asked her if she needed anything from the shop 
She said bread and milk

So Gave her my list

No point in both us going out in this weather
		
Click to expand...

Hope she didnâ€™t forget your Horlicks & garibaldis ðŸ˜


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 2, 2018)

Put the orange and yellow balls in the bag because as it stands a few of us are planning on going out tomorrow. Not been up the club but all our snow has cleared at sea level, the course however is a good 100 - 150 foot higher.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 3, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Had to defrost the condensate pipe from the boiler this morning, .
		
Click to expand...

When I had the new boiler installed a few years ago I made sure that the plumber connected the condensate pipe to the drainage system inside the house. I had known about the problems before hand


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Snow has all gone. Itâ€™s been washed away with the biblical rain.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2018)

No new snow here but no thaw either. Main roads are okay but side roads are bad still. Many rural places are cut off, drifts were the big problem.

Big observation over the last few days was that people ignored the advice given, particularly in areas that are notorious for problems. M62, really? Horrible stretch of road, was everyone on there making 'essential' journeys? Same for people travelling in areas where the met office gave red warnings. People need to engage their brains more.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 3, 2018)

I went out the house for the first time since weds morning. Local roads are starting to clear, made the walking very easy because cars had worn the snow away enough to see the tarmac. and the main road through the village very clear.

Local shops totally devoid of bread or similar and no vegetables or fruit. At least I could replenish the wine stocks.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 3, 2018)

Massive thaw with us today but not enough to save our first big  all club comp that was scheduled for tomorrow. Now will happen when they can get a slot for it later in the season.

Though might just be able to get out on Monday but it will be back to splish-splashing around again. British weather is so depressing and unpredictable.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 3, 2018)

Awoke yesterday by eldest child informing me that the kitchen was flooded.  Hot water cylinder corroded through so not repairable.  No heating or hot water, so down to the golf club for a hot shower.  Thaw is underway maybe Mondayâ€™s comp will go ahead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Massive thaw with us today but not enough to save our first big  all club comp that was scheduled for tomorrow. Now will happen when they can get a slot for it later in the season.

Though might just be able to get out on Monday but it will be back to splish-splashing around again. British weather is so depressing and unpredictable. 

Click to expand...

Same here. Can see the grass in the back garden and the roads much better. Starting to rain so I guess ice could be an issue tomorrow morning. I might wander up the club and see how the practice ground is looking and clip a few away if I can


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

Been snowing for over an hour again and looks set for a few more hours still! 

What it like in Croydon area?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 4, 2018)

Iâ€™m watching a 10cm by 3cm line that is all we have left here...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Iâ€™m watching a 10cm by 3cm line that is all we have left here...
		
Click to expand...

Took an alternative route to work today so i could get a glimpse of the course. Can see about 12 holes that way. All looking green, so tomorrow i shall be heading out for a little knock!


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Still looks very white outside this morning.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 4, 2018)

I did some path clearing yesterday. I woke up this morning and asked myself "why?", the rain last night and sun this morning has done the job anyway.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone give me an idea what the roads are like in & around Gillingham, Kent? 

I know the thaw has started in quite a few areas but I don't want to attempt anything too early if it's still an issue & side roads are difficult to drive on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Anyone give me an idea what the roads are like in & around Gillingham, Kent? 

I know the thaw has started in quite a few areas but I don't want to attempt anything too early if it's still an issue & side roads are difficult to drive on.
		
Click to expand...

My cousins in medway are heading to see the missus today and havent cancelled so i presume they're ok. Gimme 20 mins and i'll see if i can get hold of em.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

definitely beginning to shift here, hopefully will be able to get a game midweek, but am guessing it's going to be very very wet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			definitely beginning to shift here, hopefully will be able to get a game midweek, but am guessing it's going to be very very wet.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing the difference of a few miles. No thaw here, it's currently snowing as well &#128561;.  Hopefully you can blow your extra few degrees a few miles north, please.

How will Arcot cope with the thaw? Will it not be mighty soggy or will you go links?


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amazing the difference of a few miles. No thaw here, it's currently snowing as well &#128561;.  Hopefully you can blow your extra few degrees a few miles north, please.

How will Arcot cope with the thaw? Will it not be mighty soggy or will you go links?
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			definitely beginning to shift here, hopefully will be able to get a game midweek, but am guessing it's going to be very very wet.
		
Click to expand...



Are you kidding....??
Still 3 inches of snow in my garden

No course in Newcastle will be open midweek that's for sure.

Plus when it does eventually thaw out,  most places will be bogs


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amazing the difference of a few miles. No thaw here, it's currently snowing as well &#63025;.  Hopefully you can blow your extra few degrees a few miles north, please.

How will Arcot cope with the thaw? Will it not be mighty soggy or will you go links?
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine it will be very wet when it reopens, but it's been drying up reasonably well this winter, so hopefully a few dry days and it will not be too bad by then end of the week. Will have a look on TOT for somewhere a bit drier for a midweek game. 

Haven't played for a week and am itching to get out. On the plus side, my snooker has improved as a result of playing 3 times this week!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

moogie said:



			Are you kidding....??
Still 3 inches of snow in my garden

No course in Newcastle will be open midweek that's for sure.

Plus when it does eventually thaw out,  most places will be bogs
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends where you are. I'm near the coast, it's forecast to be 5 degrees today and 6 for the rest of the week. I can see most of the pavement outside the house, so it's definitely shifting.

Our place has a policy that it only closes for snow and ice, it's open no matter how wet it is. Can't say I fully agree with it, but I am expecting ours to be open again towards the end of the week.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2018)

You can almost watch it melting here..
Almost completely gone.
If anywhere open today they'll be very wet but I predict business as usual from tomorrow.
Temperatures around 5/6Â° and virtually no rain forecast....
Spring is coming
Hurrah!!


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			I guess it depends where you are. I'm near the coast, it's forecast to be 5 degrees today and 6 for the rest of the week. I can see most of the pavement outside the house, so it's definitely shifting.

Our place has a policy that it only closes for snow and ice, it's open no matter how wet it is. Can't say I fully agree with it, but I am expecting ours to be open again towards the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...


I take on board the fact you live nearer the coast,  so will be different to my location,  but any course in Newcastle that opens this week will be unplayable 
Your home course,  Arcot,  a nice course and one that I like,  is a terrible draining course,  if it were to open this week it would be madness.

I live a couple of miles from Close House.
Check out their Facebook page,  and the photos/videos that they posted just yesterday.
Very little snow has shifted up this way yet......


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2018)

moogie said:



			Are you kidding....??
Still 3 inches of snow in my garden

No course in Newcastle will be open midweek that's for sure.

Plus when it does eventually thaw out,  most places will be bogs
		
Click to expand...

Still snowing over here, has been all weekend albeit quite light.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Still snowing over here, has been all weekend albeit quite light.
		
Click to expand...


Yes , same mate
Couple flurries here today and quite a bit Saturday


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Just ironed my shorts for Turnberry &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

moogie said:



			I take on board the fact you live nearer the coast,  so will be different to my location,  but any course in Newcastle that opens this week will be unplayable 
Your home course,  Arcot,  a nice course and one that I like,  is a terrible draining course,  if it were to open this week it would be madness.
		
Click to expand...

The committee decided they were fed up with people complaining the course should be open when it was closed, or vice versa, so they decided to "let the course police itself" in their words. The view is that if the course is really bad, no-one will want to play it, so no real harm done.

Not a decision I agree with, but there you go.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just ironed my shorts for Turnberry &#63004;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Family made it to us, roads all clearing by all accounts, snow on fields, but not the roads.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Family made it to us, roads all clearing by all accounts, snow on fields, but not the roads.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re not playing on the roads ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Weâ€™re not playing on the roads ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

You asked about the roads in gillinham. It was meant to be in reponse to that lol, somehow clicked wrong message in thread.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2018)

Just down the road from you Moogie and a slow thaw as set in, a bit of sleet and wet snow, but still quite a depth to melt away. Unless the temp comes up a lot, we'll still have snow coverage till Tuesday possibly Wednesday, courses that drain well may open for the weekend, but others may be a tad longer, if the green staff have any sense.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

Morpeth, Northumberland, about 15 miles north of Newcastle. I know Rudebhoy is not far away, Whitley Bay, so I was enthused by his comments of a thaw. Not happening here but he is on the coast so it is usually a degree or two warmer than inland in the winter. The weather is on the edge of rain or snow and a degree or two difference is all you need.

When are you lads going to Turnbery?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Morpeth, Northumberland, about 15 miles north of Newcastle. I know Rudebhoy is not far away, Whitley Bay, so I was enthused by his comments of a thaw. Not happening here but he is on the coast so it is usually a degree or two warmer than inland in the winter. The weather is on the edge of rain or snow and a degree or two difference is all you need.

When are you lads going to Turnbery?
		
Click to expand...

Two weeks yesterday................


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			The committee decided they were fed up with people complaining the course should be open when it was closed, or vice versa, so they decided to "let the course police itself" in their words. The view is that if the course is really bad, no-one will want to play it, so no real harm done.

Not a decision I agree with, but there you go.
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  thereâ€™s a couple of other local clubs have the same rule
I still find it daft,  just means people are out there playing when the courses should be shut,  committee scared to shut courses,  Incase members leave,  all to the detriment of the course.

The course pays the price
Takes longer to recover and get right for the season

I canâ€™t see me getting a game until the Silloth forum meet on 16th.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When are you lads going to Turnbery?
		
Click to expand...

16, 17, 18th March.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

moogie said:



			Yes,  thereâ€™s a couple of other local clubs have the same rule
I still find it daft,  just means people are out there playing when the courses should be shut,  committee scared to shut courses,  Incase members leave,  all to the detriment of the course.

The course pays the price
Takes longer to recover and get right for the season

I canâ€™t see me getting a game until the Silloth forum meet on 16th.....
		
Click to expand...

the other downside is that it damages the reputation of the course/club.

a couple of weeks ago it absolutely chucked it down. Lots of nearby courses were shut, and I heard we had visitors from Blyth and Ponteland come down for a game because we were open.

It was very wet with loads of big puddles, and they must have gone away with a poor impression of our place, and could well have felt a bit ripped off. 

If if we are going to stay open, then it should be for members only on really bad days imo.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 4, 2018)

Groundhog Day again. Still snowing although not quite as cold here. All I seem to do is dig, dig and dig!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wandered to the club lunchtime and had a little stroll out on the course. Snow still in a few bunkers buts predominantly clear on the course but ever so wet and standing water here and there. Not surprising really. Practice ground looked very wet and more lying snow than I'd have thought. Putting green still a little frozen but that's always in the shade and doesn't get a lot of sun. 

Talk is inspecting the the morning with a view to getting the front nine open (higher of the two and drains better) and reviewing the back nine midweek. Hoping it should be fully open for the weekend so I can get out and play and finally get my new I series irons into play. I do feel for those still struggling and the news pictures last night of the drifts and reports of more snow today make me realise how lucky we were in Berkshire in comparison.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

Just had a good long blast of rain and the suns now out, plus green pockets of my lawn can now be seen &#128526;


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2018)

The wind has died right down and itâ€™s finally beginning to melt in my garden. Itâ€™s foggy as anything though, gonna be a pea souper ðŸ‘€


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 4, 2018)

Closed until Tuesday at the earliest. Hardly, any snow left but they want to protect the course.

Day off cancelled.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2018)

The Grove looked open today. Snow all gone, pins back in. Pro shop open. Went to the stables restaurant for lunch, so walked up the drive. The course looked a touch wet though, playable, but not in the A1 condition it normally is. No surprise given the snow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The Grove looked open today. Snow all gone, pins back in. Pro shop open. Went to the stables restaurant for lunch, so walked up the drive. The course looked a touch wet though, playable, but not in the A1 condition it normally is. No surprise given the snow.
		
Click to expand...

How was lunch? They do some fantastic food in the Stables. Were there many playing?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

14 degrees in Instow and the hobbits from Lynton and Lynmouth have now got their bread and milk 

Of to Cornwall tomorrow for 3 days playing St Enadoc, Trevose and Perronporth, packing the shorts.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2018)

started here a couple of hours ago and just started to settle.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How was lunch? They do some fantastic food in the Stables. Were there many playing?
		
Click to expand...

No one playing. Lunch was nice, but expensive. That said, been there before, so no surprise. Its a nice place to walk to. Can have a few beers, no need to drive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			No one playing. Lunch was nice, but expensive. That said, been there before, so no surprise. Its a nice place to walk to. Can have a few beers, no need to drive.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely expensive but it's decent service and I think given the quality of the food is worth it as a treat. Going back there in October for our wedding anniversary, so hoping to get on the course while HID enjoys the Spa. Dinner in Colette's won't come cheap but she's worth it


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely expensive but it's decent service and I think given the quality of the food is worth it as a treat. Going back there in October for our wedding anniversary, so hoping to get on the course while HID enjoys the Spa. Dinner in Colette's won't come cheap but she's worth it
		
Click to expand...

Wow. That sounds like some expensive day with Golf chucked in? Isnâ€™t it over Â£100 a round. Looking a a big chunk for lunch, Golf spa. Are you staying over?


----------



## user2010 (Mar 5, 2018)

All gone here:thup: Had a right laugh Saturday in the roll up over 10 holes.:clap:


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2018)

Snow all but gone where, just the odd patch here and there. Course closed but clubhouse open so off for a coffee and a chat today. Hopeful of getting a game in on Wednesday dry day forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			My mate raves about the golf sim near him in mill hill... indoor. Â£10 per person per hour I think maybe more but means u can play a round of golf inside
		
Click to expand...

Top Golf reopened so we went there. Wish I'd done what you said instead!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2018)

Snow nearly all gone, roads are clear, range is open, if the course is not, this time tomorrow the only snow left will be the piles people shovelled from their drives.


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2018)

Course fully open, no temps, trolleys allowed. We definitely got off lightly compared to many parts of the country.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Course fully open, no temps, trolleys allowed. We definitely got off lightly compared to many parts of the country.
		
Click to expand...

You free Wednesday for a game


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely expensive but it's decent service and I think given the quality of the food is worth it as a treat. Going back there in October for our wedding anniversary, so hoping to get on the course while HID enjoys the Spa. Dinner in Colette's won't come cheap but she's worth it
		
Click to expand...

Our director has booked the place out for our 35 year bash this June! All sorts of events panned there, that currently no golf......

He likes a game apparently, so got a few months to convince him do would be good for morale!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

32 points today.

Course had a few small pockets of snow in the shadows but was in reasonable condition. Greens awfully slow which threw me as they've been quick recently.


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You free Wednesday for a game 

Click to expand...

Hopefully playing at Reading on Wednesday, though it might be bit wet. If we have to cancel will see about playing Blackmoor if you fancy joining us ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Snow nearly all gone, roads are clear, range is open, if the course is not, this time tomorrow the only snow left will be the piles people shovelled from their drives.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have the big drifts at the sides of the roads still? We have roads next to fields which are like ice tunnels. The roads themselves have been ploughed clear but the snow moved and the snow built up by drifts behind is still big and will take longer to disappear.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Hopefully playing at Reading on Wednesday, though it might be bit wet. If we have to cancel will see about playing Blackmoor if you fancy joining us ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be great as our place has a senior/Ladies Comp on all day


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2018)

Unbelievable, just as the shorts were about to come out itâ€™s coming down hard again, Iâ€™m currently stuck on the a1 near wetherby and going nowhere fast.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Mar 8, 2018)

Lots of snow still around my course, not moving anywhere soon. Snowed again here on Tuesday, but not enough.

3ft of snow over the past week, hopefully gone for the weekend to get a round in.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 8, 2018)

Lots of snow on Merseyside today bit of a shock as it wasnâ€™t forecast .
Snow on high ground only?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 8, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Lots of snow on Merseyside today bit of a shock as it wasnâ€™t forecast .
Snow on high ground only?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. My trip to play Formby Ladies tomorrow looks doubtful then. The course is closed today because of the snow.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Unbelievable, just as the shorts were about to come out itâ€™s coming down hard again, Iâ€™m currently stuck on the a1 near wetherby and going nowhere fast.
		
Click to expand...

None up here :thup:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 8, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Oh dear. My trip to play Formby Ladies tomorrow looks doubtful then. The course is closed today because of the snow.
		
Click to expand...

It was all gone by 1pm , still bits in shaded areas.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			None up here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's like a summers day up here now


----------



## CliveW (Mar 8, 2018)

Played Gullane #2 today in shirt sleeves. Some snow in the hollows but the course was superb. Hard to believe it's only a week since the Beast struck!
(Home course is still under six inches of snow)


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 8, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was all gone by 1pm , still bits in shaded areas.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: that's made me feel a lot better, especially as West Lancs last Friday was called off.


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2018)

Was pleasantly surprised to see nothing when I looked out earlier but now snowing heavily in deepest Oxfordshire


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2018)

Itâ€™s snowed here and the medal is cancelled and course closed at the moment might be open for general play later. Just a light dusting


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2018)

None here although i do now have some white bits. &#128563;


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 17, 2018)

Managed 7 holes before snow started to settle.  Was playing well given the conditions.  Not holding out much hope for tomorrow, so pleased to get some golf in.


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Course closed this morning. No play for a month thanks to the white stuff. :angry:


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 17, 2018)

Decision already made to not play today due to slight injury. I was working in the garden today amidst a very slight snow flurry. Gave up after 30 minutes because it was so cold. Glad I was not at the course because it is high up and gets the full wind blast.

Our worst period is forecast during the night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2018)

Worked this morning and apparently the course was closed at 9.20 so a large part of the medal competition would have been out there including me had I played in my booked slot at 8.40am. Glad I missed out. No chance of hitting the range with more snow due over night and a -7 wind chill so a lie in and a pub lunch with the wife in a lovely pub with log fires and the sport on in one bar


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2018)

Been snowing all day....just light stuff, not enough to settle on pavements or roads.
But for the last couple of hours it's been heavier and the roads are going white......
Could be a decent layer by morning if it keeps going.
Hope it's gone by Wednesday


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Been snowing all day....just light stuff, not enough to settle on pavements or roads.
But for the last couple of hours it's been heavier and the roads are going white......
Could be a decent layer by morning if it keeps going.
Hope it's gone by Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

be gone by monday lunchtime mate, water table be another inch higher again tho


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 17, 2018)

Very cold  in the emerald isle due to wind chill 
 Due white stuff  during d night . Golf already cancelled . If its as cold as it was today its a good thing 
Getting old


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			be gone by monday lunchtime mate, water table be another inch higher again tho 

Click to expand...

You're real Mr Good News Bad News aren't yer...:rofl:


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 18, 2018)

6" inches (that's 150mm to you youngsters) overnight and it's still falling heavily.

Looks like the heat in the roads and paths from last week will keep them a bit clearer.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2018)

Another quick rant about weather forecast apps....
BBC app shows heavy snow showers all day from 5am until 5pm..not had a single flake so far and no other forecast apps expect any...
And yet the BBC forecast on TV shows no snow in this area at all today......

A very light dusting but it won't melt too soon due to the freezing wind...

4 years ago yesterday, I was being fitted by Callaway for the latest Big Bertha at Wentworth - and we were in shirt sleeves until late afternoon!


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 18, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			6" inches (that's 150mm to you youngsters) overnight and it's still falling heavily.

Looks like the heat in the roads and paths from last week will keep them a bit clearer.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually 144mm but we'll let you off


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Another quick rant about weather forecast apps....
BBC app shows heavy snow showers all day from 5am until 5pm..not had a single flake so far and no other forecast apps expect any...
And yet the BBC forecast on TV shows no snow in this area at all today......

A very light dusting but it won't melt too soon due to the freezing wind...

4 years ago yesterday, I was being fitted by Callaway for the latest Big Bertha at Wentworth - and we were in shirt sleeves until late afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was March 2012 when we had a meeting at Woburn, it was like a summers day


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 18, 2018)

Getting fed up now, I need to get three cards in for handicap at new club and every time I get time off work the weather is crap. Course is either closed or still on temps. Nearly April ffs!

About 6" round here, it will take ages to melt and then there will be drainage issues. I don't think I'll be ready with handicap for season start


----------

